# NVidia Shield TV Emulator help - Snes, Dreamcast, N64, PSX etc



## godzillafan (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just invested in the Shield TV and want to add some emus on it to play the PS1, N64, SNES, Dreamcast and so on.

Has anyone got one and can confirm what they are using and works?

I have a library of files and would like to get them to work via the Shield TV box.

Its hit and miss via playstore DL emus, but heard that 'apk or builds' are the way forward.

Grateful for any help, advice, links for the emus.

Its the 16GB version and plan to stick some USB 64GB flash drives/SD cards on it.  The load folders  with some games for each platform.

PS1, N64, DCast, Gamecube/Wii, PSP, Xbox or any others that are reportly working?

Cheers in advance

Keep up the good work


----------



## DSAndi (Dec 1, 2015)

You can use Retoarch for a lot things. One of the PS1 Cores work while the other only seems to crash the PS1 Emu works quite well but seem to have sound issues sometimes.
Did also try Neo-Geo Pocket Emulation in Retroarch that works perfect.
The N64 Cores crash. 
You can download the Beta Mupen64plus from the developer Paul for free, works quite well.
For Gamecube and Wii you can use Dolphin that is also free. 
DC Emulation i think Reicast is ok.

Havent done much more testing.

Would be good to know if the payed emus work better.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Dec 1, 2015)

I side loaded everything from my phone only thing I haven't tested is drastic but the following emus work fine
My boy
My old boy
Super retro 16
Nes.emu
Snes9x ex+
MD.emu
Epsxe
Ppsspp
Mupen 64 ae plus


----------



## godzillafan (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks guys,

Are these all apk and/or beta versions  and all from developers?  I know the apps from play are hit and miss.  Dont fancy getting any of the paid apps (does anyone) incase they dont work.

It could also mean having a number of them installed.  Hopefully all or some will work for a number of games.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Dec 1, 2015)

Most of mine are paid for from the playstore they work fine but not emulator related the only thing that doesn't work for me right now is minecraft pe it freezes the shield hard like you gotta unplug it for a bit to reset it hard


----------



## DSAndi (Dec 1, 2015)

Mine are all free and retroarch offers a lot cores for different systems.
Its also pretty confortable if you did set it up right once. It has even some option to check and update the cores.


----------



## godzillafan (Dec 12, 2015)

Update, got a few apps working on the Shield TV and played a couple of snes games.

Now planning to get retroarch for the PC first and get my head around it before I put it on the shield.

Question - is the latest stable build the one to get - Does that contain everything or is it more complex than that?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2015)

There are emulators like Drastic and PPSSPP optimized for the Android TV platform. Those you can download from the Androd TV Play Store and launch directly from the Android TV launcher. Then there are others not optimized for Android TV. When you search them in the Android TV Play Store, they won't show up. You must sideload them, meaning transferring them from a PC via a micro USB cable to your Shield's memory and selecting them via  a file browser, preferably ES File Explorer. They won't show up on the Android TV launcher, though. You must open settings, apps and select them there.


----------



## godzillafan (Dec 15, 2015)

Cheers WiiUB, just done a couple via the apk sideload method and got them on the Shield now.  Just finalising some games for each to test, hopefully they will all work.


----------



## nonamejohn (Jan 10, 2016)

If you want the most flexibility, you should custom firmware your shield tv with pure android and use exposed framework to have the ultimate android emulation experience. I have this setup and have full android with leanback launcher mode.


----------



## godzillafan (Jan 10, 2016)

nonamejohn said:


> If you want the most flexibility, you should custom firmware your shield tv with pure android and use exposed framework to have the ultimate android emulation experience. I have this setup and have full android with leanback launcher mode.



grateful for any hints and tips to do this, welcome to pm a link if there is a guide


----------

